# Thunderbolt Auto-Unrooter



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

*This is an open-source tool that automatically unroots your thunderbolt.*

NOTICE: designed for people who used REVOLUTIONARY to root, but probably works fine for other methods.

Great for people not comfortable with adb or fastboot commands, or people who just want everything in one place and made easy.

*THIS WILL WIPE ALL DATA, BE WARNED*

This tool will:
Install the Fastboot drivers for you (If needed)
Unroot in one reboot








This tool will put you at 2.11.605.9 S-ON totally wiped.

This would most likely be used for people that need a warranty replacement.

HUGE thanks to AndroidGod on ThunderboltForums for support, patience, advice, TOTALLY RISKING HIS THUNDERBOLT for testing, and simply being cool.

Also, huge thanks to Sele on ThunderboltForums for putting up this guide: http://bit.ly/ogJh8N. I used the info from that to compile this.

Also, thanks to Jcase on XDA for the other half of the process.

Don't be a kang  









*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE check the MD5 Sum of this. It is a very large (~410 MB) file. Here is a freeware MD5 checker if you don't have one:**MD5 Checker

PLEASE follow ALL instructions in the program.*

*I am NOT responsible for any bricked devices**. (Standard disclaimer)*

AndroidGod and I have tested this, so as long as you check the MD5sum and follow all directions, you should be fine.

FILE: http://tinyw.in/58CF

MD5 sum is on the download page.

Program now has integrated OTA updates! No more new releases!

If you have any questions or run in to any issues feel free to add me on GTalk: [email protected] . I can reply from about 3:30-10:00 PM EST. If it is outside that time, you can still ask, but there might be a late reply. If you don't have a gmail account, you can just email me at that address.


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

sticky material


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks! 

Sent from my INFECTED Thunderbolt


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't you just flash the latest ruu to unroot?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Can't you just flash the latest ruu to unroot?


Nope if you used Revolutionary its more complicated.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Updated tool today!


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Just used the tool and it worked great. Only issue I had was when the tool attempted to copy the stock rom to my sdcard, I got a read-only error. I just manually copied and renamed the file and from there everything was smooth.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for this man, i am enjoying the splash screen


----------



## davidcox6 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've downloaded this file about 10 times and the checksum never matches and it won't unzip. Is there a problem with the hosted file?

Thanks


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Somebody on thunderbolt forums was having problems downloading too, I'll check it out when I get a chance

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay well it is confirmed, goo.im is having some issues with their servers. I'll mirror the files and add the link once they're mirrored


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Major update today!!!!


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey trter10, the file you linked goes straight to download... would you happen to know the md5? I'm in the process of downloading now (even on a fast connection, 410mb takes a while lol)

* Nevermind! It's because I'm logged in to goo, sorry about that. Found the file and see the MD5. Disregard.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bazar6 said:


> Hey trter10, the file you linked goes straight to download... would you happen to know the md5? I'm in the process of downloading now (even on a fast connection, 410mb takes a while lol)
> 
> * Nevermind! It's because I'm logged in to goo, sorry about that. Found the file and see the MD5. Disregard.


oh alright! Glad you got it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there. Unfortunately, I need to sell my tbolt. I guess I'm gonna go the Craigslist route. I rooted via ADB a year ago and never un-rooted and went back to stock. I did flash an awful lot or ROMs though








At any rate, once I run this to return to stock should I just skip the part where it asks for your gmail account, etc?
Is that all I should do to sell it?
TIA


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I used the same ADB root method. ^ +1 this...

EDIT: No one has confirmed this works with ADB method...


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

it does. go ahead.


----------



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

Slowest download of my LIFE... And I was born in '81


----------



## noordzy77 (Aug 5, 2011)

my power button is broken, need to warranty return my phone, will this work? Can I install the zip from Clockwork ROM manager?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

noordzy77 said:


> my power button is broken, need to warranty return my phone, will this work? Can I install the zip from Clockwork ROM manager?


It doesn't work at all?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

btw its a windows tool not a recovery zip

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just send it back rooted. They don't care. They do not know what they are looking for.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't believe this still hasn't been pinned/stickied ... easiest way to unroot the tbolt and bring it up to date. Thanks again trter10!!


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bazar6 said:


> Can't believe this still hasn't been pinned/stickied ... easiest way to unroot the tbolt and bring it up to date. Thanks again trter10!!


Kinda glad it hasn't, I have something big coming... ;D

Sent from my BoltThunder using Talkatap 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7969

Sent from my BoltThunder using Talkatap 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

O_O

is that...actually gonna be available today? it would be perfect timing, since I just got my replacement...


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oooooo ... well I won't be able to use it, just sold the tbolt, but that looks awesome!


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

number5toad said:


> O_O
> 
> is that...actually gonna be available today? it would be perfect timing, since I just got my replacement...


 possibly if I get most of the functions working. You can grab the beta from the link in the post

Sent from my BoltThunder using Talkatap 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Unbrick menu probably won't work for a few weeks

Sent from my BoltThunder using Talkatap 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll check it out, thanks!

probably a dumb question, but...does your auto unroot tool wipe the SD card as well, or just the built in memory?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just built in memory, all SD info stays Intact

Sent from my BoltThunder using Talkatap 2


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you for this tool. I used it to unroot mine for warranty replacement and it worked perfectly. (I used ADB to root) Can't wait on your full Thunderbolt tool to come out of beta.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

squan01 said:


> Thank you for this tool. I used it to unroot mine for warranty replacement and it worked perfectly. (I used ADB to root) Can't wait on your full Thunderbolt tool to come out of beta.


Hopefully soon


----------



## jimbo894 (Feb 18, 2012)

Does this put it back to s on or keeps it s off? Thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

trter10 said:


> Does this put it back to s on or keeps it s off? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamDog (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there a mirror for the download? This one appears not to be working at this time. Thanks


----------



## JamDog (Oct 28, 2011)

Nevermind, got it!


----------



## JamDog (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, I think I have a pretty unique issue, any advice is very much appreciated.

Woke up this morning and my touchscreen does not work at all. Phone boots up. I can boot into bootloader and recovery and scroll around with the volume buttons, so I think its purely a touchscreen issue.

I do have insurance, but I would like to unroot and restore to factory settings before I try to file an insurance claim.

Phone is in charge only mode, but I am not able to tell if the proper settings are checked in Settings>Apps>Development.

I tried running your Unroot tool, but it hangs at "Searching for device..."

Any advice? I'm pretty desperate at this point.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you have an sdcard adapter?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamDog (Oct 28, 2011)

No, my girlfriend has a Thunderbolt too, so I can put my sdcard in her phone to transfer files


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright. Are you revolutionary rooted

Sent from my Jailbroken iPad 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamDog (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, I'm Revolutionary rooted. Sorry for my very slow responses, I'm out of town this weekend. Thanks for responding


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

JamDog said:


> Yep, I'm Revolutionary rooted. Sorry for my very slow responses, I'm out of town this weekend. Thanks for responding


No problem 
I can help you this afternoon when I finish my exam today 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

